# Ukraine's Military Options



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The closest I ever came to military service was an internship with naval investigative services in the late 80's. So I know nothing about military strategy, but I conclude in my mind that Ukraine is no match for Russia. If Russia is to crash the border of Ukraine and replace its government with one of its own the fight will not long in my opinion. We all know the UN and NATO are not going to stand up for Ukraine. 

SOO; if you were the president of Ukraine what would you do? 

If it were me I'd secure any loyal soldiers I could that spoke Russian. I'd give them a suitcase of good clothing, the best documents my Intel department could create, and a back pack of explosives and weapons. I'd ask them to get to Moscow by any means necessary - now. I'd have them be prepared and if Putin pulls his trigger they should pull theirs and attack Moscow with as much brutal force as possible.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sending people in behind the lines, and just one of them being found, would immediately "validate" Putin's decision to roll into Ukraine. Never mind that he already had the plans and logistics in place.
It's a tough gamble. What lengths would you go to in order to save your country from what appears to be inevitable?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is a shame really.
Ukraine never wanted to be a part of the Soviet Union, and when the Nazis invaded in 1940, they were looked upon as liberators by the Ukranians.
They learned quickly that Hitler wanted a large number to be killed and the rest to be made into slaves.
!944-45 and the Soviets come back once again. And that was not good news, either. Once again they were government slaves on the collective farms.

Although they want to be part of the EU and NATO, they are not and neither one has an obligation to come to their aid.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Want to know why they are doing this, history is repeating itself, Crimea and look who was our president when that happened. Russia knows we have a weak president to do nothing just as they did before. Only option I see is sabotage much as possible before and afterwards with what I seen when when I went to war in Iraq. everyone ditched their uniforms blended in and commenced gorilla warfare against us. Sometimes the best tech is low tech or as they say boots on the ground.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Is it possible that the Deep State is dying and is trying its best to create a war to save itself?
Is Russia on notice a war may hit them and is posturing to defend itself?

Could it be that most of the Western World leaders appear to have "Gone Mad" and are scaring the Bjesus out of Putin? 

See: *Putin To Biden: 'Finlandize' Ukraine, Or We Will.* Article by Tyler Durden


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

they could have joined NATO years ago... but they did not.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> Is it possible that the Deep State is dying and is trying its best to create a war to save itself?


I doubt it. Read John Kerry's speech to the WEF on January 17, 2021. When asked specifically about our timing, Kerry stated basically that the US is on the fast track for the great reset.



jimcosta said:


> Is Russia on notice a war may hit them and is posturing to defend itself?


Putin has had the desire to rebuild the USSR for quite a while. I don't think the west is going to deter his plans. I don't think he is worried about the west at all.



jimcosta said:


> Could it be that most of the Western World leaders appear to have "Gone Mad" and are scaring the Bjesus out of Putin?


Xi is preparing for war as is Putin. They have been building their military capabilities for years and now outclass the west in sophisticated weaponry. An invasion in the not to distant future would not surprise me at all. Especially with all the US politicians they control here. Schwab and his minions, along with China, pretty much control western politicians so yeah, they are mad but I believe they don't have the wherewithal to beat either China or Russia. China is now expanding to the Atlantic for Naval operations. China wants the east, Russia wants most if not all of Europe. Both want and need the resources of the US.



jimcosta said:


> See: *Putin To Biden: 'Finlandize' Ukraine, Or We Will.* Article by Tyler Durden


I doubt that Biden even knows what or where Finland is at this point. This admin is doing it's best to divide and separate this country. Damn if it's not working. Balkanization is a distinct possibility here. If this country does split then a partial, if not full, invasions is a real possibility.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It's Putin's when he decides to take it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> This admin is doing it's best to divide and separate this country. Damn if it's not working. Balkanization is a distinct possibility here. If this country does split then a partial, if not full, invasions is a real possibility.


Can you imagine a situation, 10 years from now, when the U.S. has split due to "irreconcilable differences", and Russia or China invade?
Which half will be their first target? I think we all know.
Then the half that maintained a right to keep and bear arms, and of course rebuilt a proper military, will hear the plea of our sister nation, begging for support and assistance.
Variables abound, and anything is possible, but here are 3 outcomes I can foresee.
1. We let them bear the weight of their choices, and do nothing. The invasion force succeeds, and we have a new and stronger enemy literally knocking on our border.
2. We open the mouth of hell and decimate the invasion force the way real war should be fought. We repel the invasion force, and we go home, hoping our brethren have learned a valuable lesson.
3. We scorch the earth, destroying the invasion force as well as our own former countrymen to the point where no resistance can exist. We then annex the spoils and reunite America under her original banner and traditional government.

A man can dream...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Can you imagine a situation, 10 years from now, when the U.S. has split due to "irreconcilable differences", and Russia or China invade?
> Which half will be their first target? I think we all know.
> Then the half that maintained a right to keep and bear arms, and of course rebuilt a proper military, will hear the plea of our sister nation, begging for support and assistance.
> Variables abound, and anything is possible, but here are 3 outcomes I can foresee.
> ...


The fracture has begun in earnest and now Texas is now in their sights. I just got this from CNN.









Texas could test one of Biden's core political bets


No state may benefit more than Texas from the social programs included in President Joe Biden's Build Back Better agenda, an array of recent analyses show -- despite the fierce opposition to the bill from the state's Republican leadership. And over time that dynamic could make the state a...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> The fracture has begun in earnest and now Texas is now in their sights. I just got this from CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, the 2nd most populated state, with antithetical policies to the 1st most populated (California), would be more affected by the "throw money at the problem" solution than any other?
No kidding.
They have a demented definition of "benefit", and I hope Texas rejects it. What they call "benefit", I call "creating dependency".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> What they call "benefit", I call "creating dependency".


What they call a benefit, I call a step towards enslavement. This is heading far beyond dependency, the goal is total control.


----------

